# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الذكرى الرابعة عشرة لوفاة فقيد الصحافة الاردنية

## معاذ ملحم

14 عاما على رحيل فقيد الصحافة جمعة حماد



عمان - الرأي - صادفت امس الثلاثاء 17/3/2009 الذكرى الرابعة عشرة لوفاة فقيد الصحافة الاردنية المرحوم الاستاذ جمعة حماد، فهو يعتبر من رواد الصحافة الاردنية والفلسطينية وساهم في تطويرها وتثبيت مكانتها ودعائمها وتعزيز وجودها. فلقد ساهم في تأسيس وبناء جريدة المنار ومجلة الافق الجديد في القدس عام 1960. وشارك في تأسيس وبناء جريدة الدستور واصبح رئيسا لتحريرها من عام 1968 وحتى 1973 وشارك في بناء وتثبيت وتطوير جريدة الرأي وتأسيس جريدة الجوردان تايمز واصبح المدير العام ورئيس مجلس ادارة الرأي من عام 1974 وحتى 1985 كما ساهم في تأسيس نقابة الصحفيين. تقلد المرحوم جمعة حماد عدد من المناصب واصبح عضوا في مجلس الاعيان لعدة دورات وتولى الامانة العامة للاتحاد الوطني العربي عام 1973. - عضو المجلس التشريعي وعضو لجنة الميثاق. - وزيراً للثقافة عام 1944. - يحمل وسام الاستقلال ووسام النهضة من الدرجة الاولى ووسام القدس للآداب. - عرف جمعة حماد بوصفه مفكرا اسلاميا وعلماً من اعلام الادب في مجال القصة ورائداً من رواد الصحافة واطلق عليه عميد الصحافة الاردنية، وشيخ الصحافيين الاردنيين، وابو الصحافة، ومعلم الاجيال في الصحافة. وله عدد من الكتب الفكرية والادبية والسياسية صدر بعضها في حياته وسار على نهجه نجله الدكتور حسن حماد الذي تابع اصدار عدد من الكتب من ضمنها العرب واليهود في ساحة الصراع، قضايا في الفكر والحياة، رحلة الضياع، بدوي في اوروبا، اشارات على طريق العمل الاسلامي، راحلون في دائرة الضوء، القدس امتحان البقاء وهوية الوجود، قصتي مع الصحافة.
ولد المرحوم في منطقة بئر السبع في فلسطين عام 1923 وانتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى عام 1995 في مدينة العريش. ويعد المرحوم جمعة حماد مدرسة في العصامية والبذل والعطاء وله ولاقرانه فضل لا ينسى على المؤسسات الصحفية التي ما كانت لتزدهر وتصل الى واقعها الحالي الا بجهود المؤسسين والبناة من أمثاله.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عرف جمعة حمّاد بوصفه مفكراً إسلامياً، وعَلَماً من أعلام الأدب في مجال القصة، ورائداً من روّاد الصحافة، وأطلقت عليه ألقاب تعبّر عن جهوده في الميدان الصحفي منها: عميد الصحافة الأردنية، وشيخ الصحفيين الأردنيين، وأبو الصحافة، ومعلّم الأجيال في الصحافة. كان له الفضل في إنشاء عدّة صحف في الضفتين منها: جريدة "المنار" اليومية في القدس، وهي جريدة تهتم بالتراث العربي والفكر الإسلامي، وكان مديرها ورئيس تحريرها منذ سنة 1962. وعن دار المنار صدرت مجلة "الأفق الجديد" في القدس سنة 1961 لمدّة خمس سنوات. وشارك جمعة حمّاد في تأسيس جريدة "أخبار اليوم" في عمّان سنة 1961. وبعد قرار دمج الصحف صدرت جريدة الدستور نتيجة اندماج جريدة "فلسطين" و"المنار" في 8/2/1967م وتسلّم رئاسة تحريرها من 1968 حتى 1972م. وفي السنة اللاحقة شغل منصب المدير العام، ورئيس مجلس الإدارة في المؤسسة الصحفية الأردنية التي تصدر عنها جريدة "الرأي" باللغة العربية وجريدة "جوردان تايمز" باللغة الإنجليزية، وظلّ في هذا المنصب حتّى سنة 1986. وقد أسهم في تأسيس نقابة الصحفيين الأردنيين.
نال جمعة حمّاد عدداً من الأوسمة منها: وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام النهضة من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام القدس للآداب

ومن اعماله :
قضايا في الفكر و الحياة - دراسة/بحث - 1974بدوي في أوروبا - رواية - 1977شارات على طريق العمل الاسلامي - دراسة/بحث - 1982العرب و اليهود في ساحة الصراع - دراسة/بحث - 1985رحلة الضياع - دراسة/بحث - 1986لوفاق الدولي والصراع العربي الإسرائيلي - دراسة/بحث - 1989ورواية قصتي مع الصحافة لا اذكر تاريخ صدورها  :Frown:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عرف جمعة حمّاد بوصفه مفكراً إسلامياً، وعَلَماً من أعلام الأدب في مجال القصة، ورائداً من روّاد الصحافة، وأطلقت عليه ألقاب تعبّر عن جهوده في الميدان الصحفي منها: عميد الصحافة الأردنية، وشيخ الصحفيين الأردنيين، وأبو الصحافة، ومعلّم الأجيال في الصحافة. كان له الفضل في إنشاء عدّة صحف في الضفتين منها: جريدة "المنار" اليومية في القدس، وهي جريدة تهتم بالتراث العربي والفكر الإسلامي، وكان مديرها ورئيس تحريرها منذ سنة 1962. وعن دار المنار صدرت مجلة "الأفق الجديد" في القدس سنة 1961 لمدّة خمس سنوات. وشارك جمعة حمّاد في تأسيس جريدة "أخبار اليوم" في عمّان سنة 1961. وبعد قرار دمج الصحف صدرت جريدة الدستور نتيجة اندماج جريدة "فلسطين" و"المنار" في 8/2/1967م وتسلّم رئاسة تحريرها من 1968 حتى 1972م. وفي السنة اللاحقة شغل منصب المدير العام، ورئيس مجلس الإدارة في المؤسسة الصحفية الأردنية التي تصدر عنها جريدة "الرأي" باللغة العربية وجريدة "جوردان تايمز" باللغة الإنجليزية، وظلّ في هذا المنصب حتّى سنة 1986. وقد أسهم في تأسيس نقابة الصحفيين الأردنيين.
نال جمعة حمّاد عدداً من الأوسمة منها: وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام النهضة من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام القدس للآداب
ومن اعماله :
قضايا في الفكر و الحياة - دراسة/بحث - 1974بدوي في أوروبا - رواية - 1977شارات على طريق العمل الاسلامي - دراسة/بحث - 1982العرب و اليهود في ساحة الصراع - دراسة/بحث - 1985رحلة الضياع - دراسة/بحث - 1986لوفاق الدولي والصراع العربي الإسرائيلي - دراسة/بحث - 1989ورواية قصتي مع الصحافة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان لله وان اليه راجعون ويا رب يكون من اهل جنات عليين .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_عرف جمعة حمّاد بوصفه مفكراً إسلامياً، وعَلَماً من أعلام الأدب في مجال القصة، ورائداً من روّاد الصحافة، وأطلقت عليه ألقاب تعبّر عن جهوده في الميدان الصحفي منها: عميد الصحافة الأردنية، وشيخ الصحفيين الأردنيين، وأبو الصحافة، ومعلّم الأجيال في الصحافة. كان له الفضل في إنشاء عدّة صحف في الضفتين منها: جريدة "المنار" اليومية في القدس، وهي جريدة تهتم بالتراث العربي والفكر الإسلامي، وكان مديرها ورئيس تحريرها منذ سنة 1962. وعن دار المنار صدرت مجلة "الأفق الجديد" في القدس سنة 1961 لمدّة خمس سنوات. وشارك جمعة حمّاد في تأسيس جريدة "أخبار اليوم" في عمّان سنة 1961. وبعد قرار دمج الصحف صدرت جريدة الدستور نتيجة اندماج جريدة "فلسطين" و"المنار" في 8/2/1967م وتسلّم رئاسة تحريرها من 1968 حتى 1972م. وفي السنة اللاحقة شغل منصب المدير العام، ورئيس مجلس الإدارة في المؤسسة الصحفية الأردنية التي تصدر عنها جريدة "الرأي" باللغة العربية وجريدة "جوردان تايمز" باللغة الإنجليزية، وظلّ في هذا المنصب حتّى سنة 1986. وقد أسهم في تأسيس نقابة الصحفيين الأردنيين.
نال جمعة حمّاد عدداً من الأوسمة منها: وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام النهضة من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام القدس للآداب


ومن اعماله :
قضايا في الفكر و الحياة - دراسة/بحث - 1974بدوي في أوروبا - رواية - 1977شارات على طريق العمل الاسلامي - دراسة/بحث - 1982العرب و اليهود في ساحة الصراع - دراسة/بحث - 1985رحلة الضياع - دراسة/بحث - 1986لوفاق الدولي والصراع العربي الإسرائيلي - دراسة/بحث - 1989ورواية قصتي مع الصحافة لا اذكر تاريخ صدورها_ 



شكرا لكي يا مها على المعلومات الجميله و على المتابعه 

ثانكس و كلك ذووق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_ان لله وان اليه راجعون ويا رب يكون من اهل جنات عليين ._


 شكرا يا عبدالله على المرور

----------

